# Any Nano shooters out there?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Vince you heard or where told the opposite of the truth....

You need to go a size or two weaker. Burley Hall told me to use the chart and take 1-2" off your arrow length because the point extends that far into the shaft. The point stiffens it up so much that it is like you are shooting a shaft that is that much shorter.

The McKinney II's I shot last year didn't seem as stiff as the Nano's from what people have told me they experienced. I shot 500's last year and would normally shoot a 460-430 spine Easton. 

From what I came up with for me (I was thinking about shooting Nano's this year)...I was going to go with 530's at 26.75-27"...at 58-60lbs w/ a 28.25-28.5" draw.

I think TCR1 shot 630s last summer with us on 55lbs or so at 27-27.5" draw...I think his arrow is 26.5-27" long.

All that being said....if you aren't going to shoot any FITA this year I would just get 2 doz Maximas if you are going to CE for shafts now.....

I am going to shoot Navigators......


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I am planning on shooting fita and a ton of field. Just thinking about my acc's in the wind for fita. Are the Nav's that much better than acc's?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No way I would shoot ACCs for FITA.....

The Navigators are about the size of ACE's (a little bigger at our size...a little smaller I think then my McKinneys). They aren't so light that I am shooting 5 grains at my length like the McKinneys. From what I have heard and seen they are as tough as if not tougher then an ACC....


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the look of the navigators....especially the navigator FMJ's. You guys are thinking like me right now....I'm looking at the skinny arrows :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Which is better/more stable of a projectile? A longer shaft than you require? I have a 26.5" draw and can shoot arrows down to about 25". Are you better off with a arrow just past your rest or would I be better off shooting a 27+ arrow. I am going with nanos this year but want to get the right spine. 

According to CX's chart I can shoot 26" 680's or 27" 630's. I am at 55# but the adjusted #age is 49.

--OR if I use the take off 2" method I could shoot 27" 730"s

If I'm gonna spend that much on arrows I want to get it as close as possible the first time:wink:

John


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

sharkred7 said:


> Which is better/more stable of a projectile? A longer shaft than you require? I have a 26.5" draw and can shoot arrows down to about 25". Are you better off with a arrow just past your rest or would I be better off shooting a 27+ arrow. I am going with nanos this year but want to get the right spine.
> 
> According to CX's chart I can shoot 26" 680's or 27" 630's. I am at 55# but the adjusted #age is 49.
> 
> ...


First off your corrected draw weight for the CX chart is 59# not 49#. This will help you save some $$.

The best 2 things you can do is get the spine perfect and get an arrow long enough to get the "node" on the arrow rest. For the NANO (with uncut tips) this is in the vicinity of 5" back from the end of the shaft with 100 grain tips and 3.25-3.5" with 120's (depending on arrow size, how much weight is in the back and overall length. First determine how much arrow length you will need for your bow. Then decide what tip weight you want to use. Then for figuring spine only, deduct 2" off of the length you need for the calculation. Also remember that if you cut the tips down for a 10 grain deduction to adjust the spine, you also need to cut 1/2" off the shaft or the added internal length weakens the spine near the same amount as the loss of 10 grains stiffens it.

From one Apex 7 shooter to the next, if it were me, I would get some 27.75" long 580's with 100 grain tips, micro blazers a 1/2 wrap and pin nocks. Bump up to 57#. These would get you scary close to perfect. Then you can just adjust you DW up or down 1/4 turn at a time till you find the sweet spot. You wont be dissapointed.

NANOs are awesome arrows if tuned properly. They can frustrate shooters that are using them for the first time. Most of the frustrations can be avoided by following the advice above.

Regards!


----------



## timppa (Feb 29, 2004)

I am shooting 530 Nano with 58# and 27,5" draw. My arrow is 26,5" and I use 110 grain point.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> Which is better/more stable of a projectile? A longer shaft than you require? I have a 26.5" draw and can shoot arrows down to about 25". Are you better off with a arrow just past your rest or would I be better off shooting a 27+ arrow. I am going with nanos this year but want to get the right spine.
> 
> According to CX's chart I can shoot 26" 680's or 27" 630's. I am at 55# but the adjusted #age is 49.
> 
> ...


and that is the main reason that I am not going that route.....nobody can give me a GOOD ENOUGH answer.....:embara:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Like BH, I can't get a good answer to what Nano I need at my un-natural draw length (32.75" to the front of the recurve's shelf). For the same or less money I decided to go with ACEs for FITA and Navigators for field (originals for NFAA and FMJs for FITA field). Not as much guess work with Easton and they do make a pretty decent arrow. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave I know the difference in weight is small between the two....but why the FMJ over the navigators or ACEs for FITA Field...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dave I know the difference in weight is small between the two....but why the FMJ over the navigators or ACEs for FITA Field...


Cause they look cooler


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> and that is the main reason that I am not going that route.....nobody can give me a GOOD ENOUGH answer.....:embara:


Read my first post in this thread. These are the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3D-Nut said:


> Read my first post in this thread. These are the answers you are looking for.


Maybe but not really....most will tell you that NODE tuning doesn't really matter with all carbon shafts. At least the guys that I have talked to about have told me this. 

and my indoor arrows don't hang that far out front of my bow....no way I am shooting an arrow that long :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I guess my thing is....

CE knows what a 500 spine is....why should we need to do quantum physics to figure out the spine we need. If a 630 spine is equivalent to a 500 spine or whatever then label the shafts as a 500.....:embara:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

The best bet for getting the right spine and getting all the information on Nanos is from the source. I have read that CX has revised their spine ratings, but not sure what this means. I know that my 630s showed as being too soft on OT2 last year, but after doing the update, they show as being perfect. They shoot great out of my bow. So like hornet said, last year, the spines ran stiff, so a 630 shot like a stiffer spined arrow. I got very good information from the folks at CX last year and know that anyone that discusses arrow set up will get the right shaft. 

I won't go out on a limb and tell you what to get, but I think OT2 will give you a good starting point to discuss set up with the folks at CX.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Might just go with the nav's. Talked to Hornet this morning and if I am going to shoot about 3 fits events this year, no need in dropping that much cash on the nano's. Unless I find a deal here in the classifieds.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I guess my thing is....
> 
> CE knows what a 500 spine is....why should we need to do quantum physics to figure out the spine we need. If a 630 spine is equivalent to a 500 spine or whatever then label the shafts as a 500.....:embara:


I would actually rather they didn't. 

Static spine is a specific measurement (amount of deflection when 1.94 pounds is placed at a the center of an arrow suspended by two points 28" apart (or 2.0 pounds and 26 inches)) and the arrows should be labeled as such.

From what I have heard, the Nano arrow uses a 40 ton carbon instead of a 30 ton carbon like other arrows and recovers faster because of the differing properties. This quick recovery is good, but means a stiffer dynamic spine.

Two arrows that have the same static spine do not always have the same dynamic spine. For the sake of standards however, they should be labeled with the static spine.

In my opinion anyhow.

-Andrew


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

spangler said:


> I would actually rather they didn't.
> 
> Static spine is a specific measurement (amount of deflection when 1.94 pounds is placed at a the center of an arrow suspended by two points 28" apart (or 2.0 pounds and 26 inches)) and the arrows should be labeled as such.
> 
> ...


That is what I wanted to say....you just said it better. They need to come up with a way of getting everyone (atleast those of us that under stand spine anyway) to be able to figure out what they need.....:wink:


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is what I wanted to say....you just said it better.


Just for clarification, the explanation of dynamic/static spine wasn't for your benefit, I know you know the difference 



> They need to come up with a way of getting everyone (atleast those of us that under stand spine anyway) to be able to figure out what they need.....:wink:


Amen.

But CX making a conversion chart to approximate dynamic spine properties between their arrows and Easton arrows would be tantamount to admitting that Easton is the best game in town.

And stuff.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dave I know the difference in weight is small between the two....but why the FMJ over the navigators or ACEs for FITA Field...


Bh, I'm a barebow recurve shooter so the maximum distance I will see on a FITA Field course is 45m on the unmarked day and 50m on the marked day. Because of the shorter max range involved the heavier weight of the FMJ vs the standard Nav doesn't hurt and actually helps at the closer yardages, keeping my point of aim closer to the actual target face. Also, I think the FMJs are a little more durable...and like someone said, they look cool too (LOL).

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Gotta vent here...sorry.

So I am trying to decide between Navs and FMJ Navs....so I go to LAS and check out the specs between the two shafts.....

Good lord...what the heck is wrong with Easton....why in the heck are the prices going up AGAIN on their damn arrows. A doz FMJs for the regular guy cost $200...and the regular Nav is up to $180...

The regular ones are now $50 more then ACCs...I am not one to ever complain about how much something cost....but this isn't oil...there is no reason for the prices of these arrows to keep going up...even more so since the ACC price didn't change.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I just ordered a dozen 430 Navigators from Lancaster, over the phone instead of on the web site. There was some discussion about the lot markings and I never got around to asking about the price as I thought I knew what it was ($169.95). Imagine what my surprise would have been when I got the bill with the shafts and it said $180!

Did ACEs go up too? They are looking like a better deal if they are still $259.95. The barreled design does have some advantages and they are long enough for me. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave T said:


> I just ordered a dozen 430 Navigators from Lancaster, over the phone instead of on the web site. There was some discussion about the lot markings and I never got around to asking about the price as I thought I knew what it was ($169.95). Imagine what my surprise would have been when I got the bill with the shafts and it said $180!
> 
> Did ACEs go up too? They are looking like a better deal if they are still $259.95. The barreled design does have some advantages and they are long enough for me. (smile)
> 
> Dave



I was the same way...I was looking in the catalog yesterday and went online this morning....:faint:

ACE's went up to $280


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I was the same way...I was looking in the catalog yesterday and went online this morning....:faint:
> 
> ACE's went up to $280


crap......that seems steep considering there is suppost to be a huge performance difference between X10's and navigators. You think they are trying to cover the costs of retooling for the new Nano tube axis shafts :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> crap......that seems steep considering there is suppost to be a huge performance difference between X10's and navigators. You think they are trying to cover the costs of retooling for the new Nano tube axis shafts :noidea:


I don't know what it is...but the ACCs are still the same price and so are the other shafts.

I still wish they would make a FAT A/C style shaft....if they did that then I wouldn't have a problem paying a little more:wink:


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Nano options*

There are many options to setting up your Nanos to get great performance from them. It would be difficult to insist there is a "best" or "one" way.

Using them for 3D we have been putting about 80 grains in the front, and figuring the shaft grain weight to acheive 5 gr/lb at our peak draw weight. We discovered that the exact recommended chart spine was not as important from a well tuned bow shooting bullet hole paper tears. If your cam has string nock travel and/or your cable guard (or roller) tends to draw over your nock travel, then a size stiffer spine may be more appropriate.

I see above someone mentioned not including the glue-in length portion of the point as part of the cut length of the shaft. This is true and not in the directions; compensating for a slightly stiffer dynamic spine.

As for field archery and shooting longer distances, then most are loading up the front with plenty of weight [125 plus] and shooting a stiffer shaft. Frankly, my faster Nanos fared well in our shooting comparisons at 100 yards [but there is a 280 fps rule to consider].

This year I selected the Nano Pros to experiment with and have decided to rely on them for IBO from a Drenalin LD, 30.5 @ 67#. The combination shoots 315 fps and indoors can poke a 60x 300 with a little concentration. We will see what happens with a little more experimenting.

Good shooting to everyone.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Maybe but not really....most will tell you that NODE tuning doesn't really matter with all carbon shafts. At least the guys that I have talked to about have told me this.
> 
> and my indoor arrows don't hang that far out front of my bow....no way I am shooting an arrow that long :wink:



If you know som much about arrows why are you waiting for someone else to give you a decent answer?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Well . . I'm in the market for outdoor arrows for Field & FITA too. Lookin' at Nanos among others . . . 

How does OnTarget2 do with spining the Nanos out? Is it pretty reliable?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> Well . . I'm in the market for outdoor arrows for Field & FITA too. Lookin' at Nanos among others . . .
> 
> How does OnTarget2 do with spining the Nanos out? Is it pretty reliable?


Not sure, I am going to download it today and I will see what it says. I have 6 450's on the way to try out. They will be a hair on the stiff side for my setup, but I couldnt beat the price for 6 arrows ready to shoot.............. Thanks again Greg.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3D-Nut said:


> If you know som much about arrows why are you waiting for someone else to give you a decent answer?


What the heck are you talking about?:noidea: Just discussing things that I have talked to guys like GRIV, Xring, Burley Hall and a few others about...if that is a problem for you.....that's something you need to work out on your own or with professional help.

and for the record I do know a good bit about arrows....not everything because nobody does....but I have never used Nanos before...and that is one reason we are talking about it....because most people don't have a DECENT ANSWER.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> Well . . I'm in the market for outdoor arrows for Field & FITA too. Lookin' at Nanos among others . . .
> 
> How does OnTarget2 do with spining the Nanos out? Is it pretty reliable?


I don't know if I trust it...even when I chop off an inch or two it still gives me an arrow that is stiff in comparison to what the charts and others say they are shooting from similar setups....:noidea:


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> What the heck are you talking about?:noidea: Just discussing things that I have talked to guys like GRIV, Xring, Burley Hall and a few others about...if that is a problem for you.....that's something you need to work out on your own or with professional help.
> 
> and for the record I do know a good bit about arrows....not everything because nobody does....but I have never used Nanos before...and that is one reason we are talking about it....because most people don't have a DECENT ANSWER.


No problem here. I was just curious. Not trying to stir a hornets nest or anything. I just never understand why people who are looking for answers on a subject have something to say about every peice of advice.

Instead of shooting NANO's down and the advice NANO shooters have to offer, try some sometime. You may be pleasantly suprised. Then you will be able to offer NANO advice.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

3D-Nut said:


> No problem here. I was just curious. Not trying to stir a hornets nest or anything. I just never understand why people who are looking for answers on a subject have something to say about every peice of advice.
> 
> Instead of shooting NANO's down and the advice NANO shooters have to offer, try some sometime. You may be pleasantly suprised. Then you will be able to offer NANO advice.


lain:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3D-Nut said:


> No problem here. I was just curious. Not trying to stir a hornets nest or anything. I just never understand why people who are looking for answers on a subject have something to say about every peice of advice.
> 
> Instead of shooting NANO's down and the advice NANO shooters have to offer, try some sometime. You may be pleasantly suprised. Then you will be able to offer NANO advice.


You are really....REALLY reading into something that isn't there.....if you had any clue the # of people that I have talked to trying to figure out what to do....:wink:

But I am not going to pay $.50 on something to try without having a firm idea of where to start....we aren't talking about dropping $60 for some X7s here.

We aren't shooting Nanos down....I actually planned on shooting them....but since I have a limited # of shafts to buy....and Vince isn't going to buy 3 doz shafts that cost nearly $300 to figure it out....it needs to be hashed out first unless you like wasting money...I know the nanos are good shafts....I have talked to NUMEROUS PEOPLE about this...and for ONE reason...I WANTED TO SHOOT THEM. 

I never understood why people feel they can post advice and not have someone ask another question or not agree 100% with their advice and they get their panties in a bunch.....

I also find it funny that I got the response I did from you just by saying that I had heard....from very reputable people by the way....that NODE tuning doesn't really matter with all carbon shafts...would you like me to go to another forum and find the thread where I asked GRIV and a few others about NODE tuning with carbons...since he has a DVD explaining it I figured it was something he knew a little about.:embara:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Are you doing research for Hornet's Custom Stingers? :wink:




Brown Hornet said:


> You are really....REALLY reading into something that isn't there.....if you had any clue the # of people that I have talked to trying to figure out what to do....:wink:
> 
> But I am not going to pay $.50 on something to try without having a firm idea of where to start....we aren't talking about dropping $60 for some X7s here.
> 
> ...


----------



## beard99 (Dec 6, 2006)

*nano vs A/C/E*

I shoot A/C/E 470's out of my prelite and when I go through the CX spine chart it says I should shoot Nano pro 600's. If spine is the same, why the big difference between the two? Sorry if my arrow knowledge is below AT standards, just look to get the right spine.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

beard99 said:


> I shoot A/C/E 470's out of my prelite and when I go through the CX spine chart it says I should shoot Nano pro 600's. If spine is the same, why the big difference between the two? Sorry if my arrow knowledge is below AT standards, just look to get the right spine.


This is what AT is for!!!!

If you read a little farther up....I think it has to do with the stiffer construction. The NuNu's recover faster which gives then a stiffer spine....or something like that.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

beard99 said:


> I shoot A/C/E 470's out of my prelite and when I go through the CX spine chart it says I should shoot Nano pro 600's. If spine is the same, why the big difference between the two? Sorry if my arrow knowledge is below AT standards, just look to get the right spine.


Because of the differences between static and dynamic spine. I explain it a bit earlier in this thread. If what I posted earlier doesn't make sense, please feel free to ask questions to clarify.

-Andrew


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are really....REALLY reading into something that isn't there.....if you had any clue the # of people that I have talked to trying to figure out what to do....:wink:
> 
> But I am not going to pay $.50 on something to try without having a firm idea of where to start....we aren't talking about dropping $60 for some X7s here.
> 
> ...



Dont worry BH, I was just having fun at your expense watching you get all worked up! Nothing more nothing less. Sometimes I just cant resist when guys make it as easy as they do for me to do! If I owe you an apology for that, it is done.

Regards!

I still though think you should take the plunge. If you get them spined even close I think you will be pleasently suprised how easy they are to work with. Node or no node. I am not going to argure that point with you or anybody. I just think too many guys are making arrow purchaces way too complicated. Yes I know hey are expensive but they are worth it. Once you part with the cash you will be glad you did.

Peace!


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I read those charts wrong last year and purchased the wrong spine. The recommendations of a few experienced folks here on AT ;helped me get it figured out for this year. (increased the poundage to 58# increased the tip weight to 120 gr.They look good according to the OT2 overlay.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok so to all you Nano shooters....or at least those with Nano experience....

What would you recomend for my setup? 

S4 mag or Mystic Elite w/ Furious cams(performance is nearly the same on these two bows the Mystic is about 5-10fps faster)....

28-28.25" draw....58-60 lbs....26.75-27" shaft (just the shaft)....pins...half a wrap...

I come up with 530s...I would shoot a 430 Easton shaft (or there about)...

What say ye


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

That's the setup I m using this year.
Nano 530 - 120 gr. tip 27.75 shaft
58# 
29" draw
ScepterIII or Constitution


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

moecarama said:


> That's the setup I m using this year.
> Nano 530 - 120 gr. tip 27.75 shaft
> 58#
> 29" draw
> ScepterIII or Constitution


You don't think the inch more of draw and less arrow and point weight will matter much....


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I am on my way to Ft.campbell range to see how it works out everything is tuned up pretty good! I will let ya know this evening ;gonna try the scepter. last year i tried it at 52# 28" shaft and 100 gr.did'nt work very well. I should have cut them at 29.5


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*nano*

need help with nanos would nano 530 be the best for me 

martin scepter 4 mag fur. cams 48 lbs 27.75 draw 100 point weight 
3 grain wrap 9 grains for fletch shaft length 26.50 
pin nocks 

scepter is a 65% lettoff axel is 37 and brace is 7.25 

thank you for info


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

redman said:


> need help with nanos would nano 530 be the best for me
> 
> martin scepter 4 mag fur. cams 48 lbs 27.75 draw 100 point weight
> 3 grain wrap 9 grains for fletch shaft length 26.50
> ...


your setup sounds allot like OBT's , send him a pm , and see. He is shooting 730's lastime i new.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

short-n-fast said:


> your setup sounds allot like OBT's , send him a pm , and see. He is shooting 730's lastime i new.


OBT is shooting X10 Pro Tours now.....

But 530s are going to be REAL stiff at his weight....TCR1 shot 630s last year on 50-55lbs with a 27" draw.

I plan on shooting 530s on 60lbs with a 28" draw so there is no way those are going to be weak enough.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

i put all the info in on target2 and that is what i get is on target right and why is it not what am i doing rong 
what size do you think will work all i shot is 48-50 lbs thank you for info j.m.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redman said:


> i put all the info in on target2 and that is what i get is on target
> what size do you think will work all i shot is 48-50 lbs thank you for info j.m.


I also get a 430 or something with OT2...but there is no way I can shoot the same shaft that Grey Eagle and Dietmar shoot...there draw is WAY longer then mine...and my arrow is a bit shorter.

I talked to Joel Harris at CE yesterday and he said that using the draw weight adjstment chart on their site and then going to the chart should get you darn close....and that is where I came up with the 530's..which is about two spines softer then the Easton shafts I would shoot.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Well, I am back not much of a test; the target bales were shot out by some broadhead shooters. I spent more time looking for arrows at the 30 and forty,pass through on all shots.They wont be rebuilt for a week or so.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

OK, so I got some 450's, anyone shoot them with the meta nock?? If so, how do they do with impact??? See ya after the Ville.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

450's....

Unless you are going to shoot one arrow groups...put pins or the new Beiter pin nock in them. Everyone I talked to said :nono: on the Meta nocks for the Nano.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> OK, so I got some 450's, anyone shoot them with the meta nock?? If so, how do they do with impact??? See ya after the Ville.


After an impact the META nock is trash. Then again, so is a pin nock and typically the pin itself. I still prefer the pins over the META nock. It seems that a pin would protect the expensive arrow better. I also hot melt my pins in so I can get them out and replaced without cooking the shafts. Also the META nocks seem very abrasive on the center serving.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

The people I've talked to who have tried the META nocks all gave up on them after about one shooting session or tourney. Pins and pin nocks are my choice.

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Have any of you tried the new Beiters yet? I am a BIG Beiter fan...but haven't heard anything good...bad...or about the same.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Have any of you tried the new Beiters yet? I am a BIG Beiter fan...but haven't heard anything good...bad...or about the same.


What's up with these magical beiters I keep hearing about. What makes em so good?....:noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> What's up with these magical beiters I keep hearing about. What makes em so good?....:noidea:


They are all the SAME...Each nock size is made from ONE mold. So if you buy pinover nock for a 530 Nano...they are are all going to be EXACTLY the same because they all came from the SAME mold. They all fit the pin and the string the same.


----------



## beard99 (Dec 6, 2006)

*nano*

I called Joel (the CX pro staff director) and gave him my set up and he took it the engineers. this was suggestion: Nano pro 500 or Nano 490.
I shot a 2008 pro elite with 3000 limbs at 60 lbs. 27.5 in draw with a 26 in arrow and 110 grain points. I was shooting A/C/E 470's but the CX chart has me at a 600 Nano Pro. Don't trust the chart.


----------



## beard99 (Dec 6, 2006)

*pin nock*

oh yeah. go with pin nocks and the A-1 tool steel points.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> They are all the SAME...Each nock size is made from ONE mold. So if you buy pinover nock for a 530 Nano...they are are all going to be EXACTLY the same because they all came from the SAME mold. They all fit the pin and the string the same.


Can I get em for unibushing??


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

who makes the best points for the nano are the carbon express points okay are thear any better ones


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

They are making the points in tungten , tool steel , and stainless for the Pros , but Im not sure if they are offering those for the XR shafts. I didnt have any issues with the standard ponts last summer , and I had a few bonehead shots in the dirt , and wood. they still spun true after they were pulled.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm just waiting for my new Nano Pros to come in the mail, Joel Harris at CX just sent them out on Monday.

I shoot 29" draw lenght and shoot 59lbs with an Apex. Under Dietmar Trillus' recommendation, I've ordered the 450s. I will try them with the 120 gr points first and then at 110 gr and will pick the point weight that gives me the best group. Since I'm experimenting on the point weight, I've ordered the standard points for this year but plan on buying the Tool Steel points next year.

Cheers,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Can I get em for unibushing??


Of course you can...I have shoot them in all of my arrows that don't have pins. If I am not shooting Magnocks that is the only nock I will use.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I guess I still don't undestand why they just can't fix the chart so it shows you what arrows to buy. That is the purpose of the chart.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> I guess I still don't undestand why they just can't fix the chart so it shows you what arrows to buy. That is the purpose of the chart.


It is VERY close actually after you use the draw weight adjustment chart. 

But NOBODY makes a chart that is 100% correct or close to it really...


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*what*

thanks for that was about to order some nano's for the first time




3D-Nut said:


> First off your corrected draw weight for the CX chart is 59# not 49#. This will help you save some $$.
> 
> The best 2 things you can do is get the spine perfect and get an arrow long enough to get the "node" on the arrow rest. For the NANO (with uncut tips) this is in the vicinity of 5" back from the end of the shaft with 100 grain tips and 3.25-3.5" with 120's (depending on arrow size, how much weight is in the back and overall length. First determine how much arrow length you will need for your bow. Then decide what tip weight you want to use. Then for figuring spine only, deduct 2" off of the length you need for the calculation. Also remember that if you cut the tips down for a 10 grain deduction to adjust the spine, you also need to cut 1/2" off the shaft or the added internal length weakens the spine near the same amount as the loss of 10 grains stiffens it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Nano's*

I don't normally get in on others threads but i'd honestly like to know if you guys that are shooting theses shafts are pro shooters? It seems as though you are spending an unholy amount of money on these arrows. Are you winning major tournaments with these or do you just have a unlimited amount of funds? I understand buying quality arrows but cheez these things are pricey. I've tried to figure a good setup for Field and ive shot Carbontech Cheetah's. I'm not saying they are the best compared to what your using. I really couldn't justify them unless archery was a career for me. I wish you good luck with the Nano's and i hope i'm never tempted to spend that kind of money unless i was payed to use them. Oh , and by the way all arrows seem to be going up in price not just Nano's,ACE,etc....:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

OK, time for the dumb Hillbilly to ask just exactly what is so great about these Nanos? As say compared to an X-10 or an ACE? I shoot a lot of field and am presently shooting just Mediocre old cheap ACC's. but can bare shaft them at seventy yards with fingers and hang my hat on the bare and fletched shafts. What exactly is it I could gain from these???


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL - It would appear that those who are happy with the arrows they are now shooting should not buy Nanos. Those who are good enough, rich enough and can figure out exactly which one to get should buy Nanos.

Have I got it about right? (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Can't speak directly to Nano's but we did set up the McKinneyII's last year and basically found that to just go with the spine matches if what you have works. We got the 725McKII and Rick said that they would match up with the ACC 680,well they didn't work until we cut them and weighted them the same as the ACC's, our intent was to use a little longer arrow which Rick said wouldn't be a problem. So now we have spent money on the owners recommendation and got burnt.. 

I think you will find that dynamic spine is more important with fingers but with a release just go with thematching spine numbers and you will be safe


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

For what it's worth. I am shooting Nano 450's @ 58# 28.5" shaft 100 gr point 187 FF pin nocks 29" draw length out of a Conquest 4. I have only got to shoot them outside once so far out to 60yards. The results I got were that they shot as good or better than my previous ACE's I have had. Conditions were gusty wind 15-20mph off and on. I was not holding well at all and that shafts shot extremely well. My best 50 yard group would have fit 5 arrows in the top of a coke can easily and 60yds would have been about the size of a softball. Not as good but remember it was windy. I was trying to shoot in between wind gusts. For me in those conditions considering I was getting marks and had not shot in probably 2-3 weeks prior. I thought they did extremely well. The grouped way better than I was holding. Charts say stiff. I don't think I am going to change anything. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> No way I would shoot ACCs for FITA.....
> 
> The Navigators are about the size of ACE's (a little bigger at our size...a little smaller I think then my McKinneys). They aren't so light that I am shooting 5 grains at my length like the McKinneys. From what I have heard and seen they are as tough as if not tougher then an ACC....


I got my nvaigators about a month back and no way would i pay for nanos with the way these are shooting. For field and FITA the weight of the arrow is perfect. Ive shot em in the wind and very little planing or drag. great arrow for the price. Vince i would give the navs a try and if ya dont like em and their 480's send to me!!!!:tongue:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X hunter said:


> I got my nvaigators about a month back and no way would i pay for nanos with the way these are shooting. For field and FITA the weight of the arrow is perfect. Ive shot em in the wind and very little planing or drag. great arrow for the price. Vince i would give the navs a try and if ya dont like em and their 480's send to me!!!!:tongue:


If I do get some they would be 480's...But I have a half dozen nano 450's already setup that I havent even shot yet. I have had them for almost 2 months. When I get back from vacation I am going to try them out. Arent Nano's and the Nav's about the same price now?? When are you coming up this way for some shootin??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> If I do get some they would be 480's...But I have a half dozen nano 450's already setup that I havent even shot yet. I have had them for almost 2 months. When I get back from vacation I am going to try them out. Arent Nano's and the Nav's about the same price now?? When are you coming up this way for some shootin??


what are you gonna do shoot 50 lbs....how are you gonna shoot a weaker arrow then me with 2 more incehs of draw:noidea:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> what are you gonna do shoot 50 lbs....how are you gonna shoot a weaker arrow then me with 2 more incehs of draw:noidea:


Just looked at eastons chart and it says 480's....54lbs and a 28" arrow. I guess I should check OT2 and forget those charts.....


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I'll take those 450's off your hands if there atleast 28" long.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Nino said:


> I'll take those 450's off your hands if there atleast 28" long.


I have to shoot them before I sell them. I will let you know in a couple of weeks. But now I know I have a buyer, and they are 28.5" .


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

In searching for the perfect spined nano for field I see quite a variance between CX's chart and some of the archery programs. Here is what I shoot:

Hoyt ultra-elite
-c2 cams
-3500 limbs
-30.25" dl
-prefer 54 to 58 lbs
-release w/d-loop

I can cut arrows as short as 28 3/4" if needed
flex-fletch 187's
3" wrap

CX says 450's
TAP says 410's

What is the deal? According to TAP Deitmar's arrow is way underspined and has an FOC of about 9%. And what about the Node being right on the rest? Deitmar is shooting a 28 1/2" arrow with a 30" dl????? This keeps getting more confusing all the time


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> If I do get some they would be 480's...But I have a half dozen nano 450's already setup that I havent even shot yet. I have had them for almost 2 months. When I get back from vacation I am going to try them out. Arent Nano's and the Nav's about the same price now?? When are you coming up this way for some shootin??


I dont know get me some info on a shoot and i'll see what i can do. possibly the VFAA state animal round a the end of May. 

By the way i think the Nanos are alot more than the navs.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Arent Nano's and the Nav's about the same price now??


Lancaster's Navigator price is now $179/doz (I know 'cause I just bought some). The Nano XR was the same price as the ACE, around $260-$270 and the newer Nano Pro is the same price about the same as the X10, $350-$360.

So, to answer your question no, the Navigator is a bargain by comparison.

Dave


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why you would choose these Nanos over the X-10 or the ACE?? Just exactly what have they in their resume other than Deitmar T. set a FITA record with them??? He's a great shooter, and the old adage "On any given day"... I know they have to be a good arrow, but are a lot of people trashing their Eastons for these or they just on the radar screen because of the record???? I'm going to Yankton this year, and have heard some stories about the winds there. Just thinking I might invest in something that is a little more wind friendly than a 3-28 ACC..... "inquiring minds want to know."


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I think the biggest difference is that the Nano's are produced on a 40 ton press rather than the normal 30 ton press most other companies are using. This allows the Nano's to recover out of the bow faster than other arrows in it's class. I think at this level, the arrows are all very good so the ability to recover so quickly is an advantage! Advantages at this level are hard to come by because the arrows involved are so good! So by CE producing the Nano's on the 40 ton press, advantage Nano!! Just my .02!!:wink:


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

*what about ULTRA FAST CARBON ARROWS*

Has any one tried the Carbon Impact ULTRA FAST CARBON ARROWS?
They are a bit less money and seem to fit the same profile for a fita arrow or serious field shooter?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Can someone explain to me why you would choose these Nanos over the X-10 or the ACE?? Just exactly what have they in their resume other than Deitmar T. set a FITA record with them??? He's a great shooter, and the old adage "On any given day"... I know they have to be a good arrow, but are a lot of people trashing their Eastons for these or they just on the radar screen because of the record???? I'm going to Yankton this year, and have heard some stories about the winds there. Just thinking I might invest in something that is a little more wind friendly than a 3-28 ACC..... "inquiring minds want to know."


Doens't really matter who has set a record with them....that is a wash....because it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. If you want to go that route you could say....why shoot X10s....Carbon Tech owns the FITA record....why shoot a Hoyt or Mathews or Bowtech...the FITA record was set with a Martin:wink:

Why choose them over ACEs...because for FITA....Nano's are a better choice...they are skinner and heavier so they will drift less.:wink: Why shoot them over an X10...they are cheaper And as Clint Freeman and a few others will tell you they like them better.

It's always nice to have a choice:wink: My testing with them begins today as I just finished building mine last night. 

But on top of that most here could care less what is going on in the FITA world and even less about what Dietmar is shooting....we shoot what works for us....or at least I do.:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Can someone explain to me why you would choose these Nanos over the X-10 or the ACE?


There is also an element of Easton hatred or envy. As Easton is the biggest and most successful arrow maker in the world, some people just feel compelled to use or try alternatives. If they have good luck with another brand they get great pleasure in telling everyone Easton isn't the best, or at least the only choice.

Dave


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Nano XR or Pro*



Dave T said:


> There is also an element of Easton hatred or envy. As Easton is the biggest and most successful arrow maker in the world, some people just feel compelled to use or try alternatives. If they have good luck with another brand they get great pleasure in telling everyone Easton isn't the best, or at least the only choice.
> 
> ______________________
> There is always the playful challenge between "Ford and Chevy", and I have shot both brands.
> ...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Easton VS Nanos*

I think it is great that the Nano's have come to market. Nothing wrong with Easton and I enjoy using many of their products. Competition is good and makes everyone better. And of course with no competition there would be nothing to temper Easton's well known arrogance. LOL
Jbird


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I kind of figured that was what it's all about. For my $$, I think I'll just stick with the arrogant ones... It ain't brag if you can back it up.... Thanks guys.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*All in How You Look At It*

For Easton to say they dominate the FITA market is like Mathews saying they dominate the 3-D market. Both great products but when 90% of the people competing are using your product wins become a little moot. I think it is notable that the current World FITA record was shot with McKinney arrows and the current World Outdoor FITA Champion won the shoot shooting Nano's. Nothing is forever except true love and herpes.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> For Easton to say they dominate the FITA market is like Mathews saying they dominate the 3-D market. Both great products but when 90% of the people competing are using your product wins become a little moot. I think it is notable that the current World FITA record was shot with McKinney arrows and the current World Outdoor FITA Champion won the shoot shooting Nano's. Nothing is forever except true love and herpes.
> Jbird


and allergies


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

OK, of all the arrows out there, if you put them all in a bag and shook them up, which would fall out first?? Too subjective huh????


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*?*

Huh?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm sorry I even asked that question. After I went back through the thread, it's already been answered anyway. It's been a long day........I guess I answered my own question also because I've tried a lot of different arrow brands and grades and I always end up coming back to the same place. But then again, I don't do the 90m thing and shoot limited to boot.


----------

